# Fullers Earth Works Redhill Feb10



## diehardlove (Feb 22, 2010)

went here with urban junkie,petzl and mrbones, thanks lads for the tour and all the info could not have had better company and sorry petzl for putting the shits up you.

I really enjoyed this place it has alot of character and alot of things to see was a funny day with chav kids coming to talk to us,
just some quick info on fullers earth

The name reflects the first use of the material. In past centuries, fullers kneaded fuller's earth and water into woollen cloth to absorb lanolin, oils, and other greasy impurities as part of the cloth finishing process. Similarly, it has been used as an ingredient in powdered, "dry" shampoos, such as the (no longer manufactured) Minipoo. Fuller's earth was also sold in pharmacies until recently for compressing pills and it is sometimes used by crane operators and their oilers to absorb grease and oil off the brake bands on the winches to make them function properly.

It also finds use in special effects when simulating explosions. Fine-grained fuller's earth makes a much larger plume than ordinary dirt, suggesting a larger explosion and allowing a smaller, safer charge to be used. In addition, it can be used to artificially age costumes, such as jackets and shirts, to make them appear older and more worn in while remaining easy to remove from the article it is applied to.[citation needed]

Important uses are in absorbents and filters. Because of this, it is used (with activated charcoal) in the treatment of paraquat overdose to prevent the progression to pulmonary fibrosis. Fuller's earth is also used by military and civil emergency service personnel to decontaminate the clothing and equipment of soldiers and CBRN (Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear) responders who have been contaminated with chemical agents. Similarly, fuller's earth is sometimes found in cat litter and is also used by owners of chinchillas and degus to give the animals a dust bath.

In fly fishing, a mixture of fuller's earth and detergent can be used to prevent undesirable flotation of a greasy fly fishing leader (the fine fishing line attached to the fly). The aim is to prevent the fish seeing it on the surface thereby becoming frightened off or "spooked".

In skin care, fuller's earth has been used as a facial mask because of its ability to absorb impurities. It is gentle and can even be used daily by some people. It is used in the treatment of severe diaper rash in babies.[citation needed]

Fuller's Earth can also be used to treat burn or acne scars by making a mixture of lemon juice, rose water, and fuller's earth. It is a less popular home remedy for scar removal, but it works.[citation needed]







the old weightbridge








































sorry about all the exterior pics but i find this place beautifull in a strange kind of way


----------



## mookster (Feb 22, 2010)

If you fancy a revisit I'd be well up for it, really need to see the place again


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice one Diehard, you've selected some good shots for the report. Pentax performs quite well.

here's mine....first two are from a month or so before, taken on film


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellant pics both of you..you cant beat having lunch on the top floor looking down onto the yard.


----------



## diehardlove (Feb 22, 2010)

cheers stu,some bloody nice views up there


----------



## mookster (Feb 22, 2010)

I know I've said it often but this is the one site I have visited that I believe looks a million times better in the summer, doesn't have the same effect on me looking a these pics of it in the winter


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 23, 2010)

mookster said:


> I know I've said it often but this is the one site I have visited that I believe looks a million times better in the summer, doesn't have the same effect on me looking a these pics of it in the winter



How's this? Took it today - it was 25°C, much better


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> How's this? Took it today - it was 25°C, much better



That's better


----------

